# 2000 kubota TG1860 reverse bypass available



## ampjjs (Sep 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if and how to bypass the reverse awareness system on my Kubota TG160 54" mower ?

Thanks in advnce


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know about that model specifically, but on many mowers, the key has a second run position for bypassing the reverse mowing safety. Other units have a button you push or second key you turn once the deck is on to engage the reverse safety bypass. On some, you can just disconnect the wire from the safety switch on the shifter, but that may not work in your situation.


----------



## ampjjs (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks for the reply. i will try your suggestions.


----------

